# Swedish Weave Afghan



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I have been so busy knitting this blanket has taken me a year! Pattern is Picadilly. I used Caron Sinply Soft which I would not use again. It split and curled while working with it.


----------



## watchglass (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh my goodness, how pretty is that.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

That's really pretty, I was given the fabric, yarn and tools to make a queen size but I haven't started it . And no pattern but I'm sure I can find something nice.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful!!!!!! Love that pattern... I really need to get mine out and and give it a try!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## GracieKnits (Dec 3, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Gorgeous, wonderful, beautiful!! Lovely work!


----------



## wtaber (Mar 16, 2014)

The picture looks like it is the Huck weaving that I learned to do in 4H 40 years ago. Thanks for posting and giving me the memory.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Just beautiful.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

OMG! This is absolutely stunning!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Beyond words..a labour of love...Beautiful!


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

It is absolutely beautiful. Way too much work!!!!!


----------



## Teebird (Apr 21, 2013)

It is very beautiful.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

That is truly a work of art. Its no wonder it took a year to make !!! Wonderful work


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Amazing! Really beautiful.


----------



## LUVCRAFTS (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow! Speechless! Just too lovely for words.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Very nice work!!


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

beautiful...!!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow! Gorgeous blanket, very nicely done :thumbup:


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Alto53 said:


> Gorgeous, wonderful, beautiful!! Lovely work!


That, and more 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

WOW! That is just beautiful! I've never tried to do this type of work but your gorgeous blanket makes me want to try!


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Your afghan is just beautiful!

Hazel


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Alto53 said:


> Gorgeous, wonderful, beautiful!! Lovely work!


Agree whole heartedly! Stunning!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

That is one gorgeous afghan! I'm sure you'll treasure it always.


----------



## monel (May 10, 2011)

You did a wonderful job! Makes me want to try Swedish Weave again. Beautiful!!


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

WOW!!! That is absolutely gorgeous! Your work is superb. I've never tackled Swedish Weaving.....it looks very difficult. Is it?


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Cardelo said:


> WOW!!! That is absolutely gorgeous! Your work is superb. I've never tackled Swedish Weaving.....it looks very difficult. Is it?


No not really. A bit like counted cross stitch I have been tld as I do not do that craft.


----------



## rita j (Mar 27, 2011)

This is so unusual & pretty!! Do you know where I can purchase the pattern? I'd like to put it on my "to do" list as always looking for something different.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

rita j said:


> This is so unusual & pretty!! Do you know where I can purchase the pattern? I'd like to put it on my "to do" list as always looking for something different.


Pattern is from a book of patterns. 
Book is called: 
The How to Book of Swedish Weaving and Huck Embroidery
By Avery Hill

Book contains instructional aids as well as patterns. I see it listed on Amazon but the price is rediculous. Maybe it is out of print? I think I paid about $25.00 for it.


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Just beautiful. What a wonderful piece to keep in the family.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.. well worth the time and frustration. xo ws


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

All I can say is WOW! Gorgeous!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful, I have not used that technique in years! :thumbup:


----------



## rita j (Mar 27, 2011)

I still like it but price is out of my range!! I'll check with Library & see if they can find it on loan. Thanks!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

It's a lovely piece of work. Well worth the time spent on it.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I love that pattern...thanks for the pattern name. At first I thought it was a pattern that I have made; but, after looking at your afghan really close, I noticed the difference. You did an excellent job on your afghan. 

I have 3 yards of Monk's cloth that I purchased about six month's ago...plan to make an afghan soon. Thanks for posting your beautiful project!!!

I have found that Red Heart Super Saver yarn works best with the Monk's cloth.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I just requested that our library order the pattern book you mentioned. Hope they will!!!


----------



## lovelylinda1950 (Jan 19, 2016)

It's beautiful but different from what I learned except for the flat horizontal bands.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

pamjlee said:


> No not really. A bit like counted cross stitch I have been tld as I do not do that craft.


Might give it a go one of these days. LOL! I'm in awe of your work. :thumbup:


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

It's beautiful. I really should finish the one I started. Le Sigh!!! Another WIP


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

What a lot of work you have in this. So beautiful!


----------



## Duchess of Dachshunds (Feb 7, 2013)

it's Beautiful! a work of art!!!!!!


----------



## colleen50 (Feb 22, 2016)

That is SOOOO pretty! You did a fantastic job on it!


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

That looks very labor intensive .Great job .


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow, it is very beautiful. You did a very good job


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful!!! You did great. Aloha... Bev


----------



## lovewrens (Jul 16, 2012)

I had to pick my jaw up from the floor! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

VERY pretty!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful design and colors and an awful lot of work. Good for you.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

pamjlee said:


> I have been so busy knitting this blanket has taken me a year! Pattern is Picadilly. I used Caron Sinply Soft which I would not use again. It split and curled while working with it.


It is gorgeous! Great job!


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your very generous compliments!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

It's also called Swedish or huck embroidery Huck because it used huck toweling.

http://vintagecraftsandmore.com/tag/free-swedish-embroidery-patterns/

Depending on the fabric you can use embroidery floss, yarn, etc.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

pamjlee said:


> Thank you everyone for your very generous compliments!


What fabric did you use? Floss, yarn or???

Is the pattern available or was this free form? Love, love, love it.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

How pretty. I can see why it took you so long but worth it. I have loved all your pictures you have shared with us. You are very talented.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

GORGEOUS!!


----------



## nurselayn (Sep 16, 2015)

You did a beautiful job!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Learned Swedish Weaving in Arizona one year when we traveled in RV. I bought the needles but when returned home found a long needle in my sewing stash....very old needle...belonged to my mother and I never knew what she used it for. Brought back memories of the tabletop scarfs and window curtins she made. 
Some weavers used lighter yarns like sport weight for making afghans. They we very pleased with results. Huck cloth can be purchased at most fabric stores.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Ezenby said:


> Learned Swedish Weaving in Arizona one year when we traveled in RV. I bought the needles but when returned home found a long needle in my sewing stash....very old needle...belonged to my mother and I never knew what she used it for. Brought back memories of the tabletop scarfs and window curtins she made.
> Some weavers used lighter yarns like sport weight for making afghans. They we very pleased with results. Huck cloth can be purchased at most fabric stores.


Just wondering where you were when you went to Arizona?


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Learned in 2006 near Sierra Vista. We loved spending winters in Arizona. My husbands health makes it difficult to go away for many weeks.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Ezenby said:


> Learned in 2006 near Sierra Vista. We loved spending winters in Arizona. My husbands health makes it difficult to go away for many weeks.


We winter in Mesa Az. This is where I learned but it was a friend from Canada in the park who taught me. I have done about 8 or 9 blankets now as well as a curtain topper and pillow cover. Keeps the legs warm in the evenings and is a goid tv watching project.


----------



## MinnesotaNative (Nov 10, 2012)

Great looking quilt.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

You wrote that you knit this.

It looks like Monk's cloth on which you did Swedish Weaving.

Depending on the knitting (crocheting) stitch used, SW could be done on that type of knit fabric.

Same with Tunisian Crochet - because that stitch forms a 'float' but all the floats are in a row, instead of every other row.

I've made TC with floats that could be then done with SW.

However your base is - your finished afghan is beautiful!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Swedish Weaving done on Monk's cloth is VERY easy - of course, depending on the design chosen. Some designs are more labor intensive than others.

My first SW was stitched on every float - and the finish looked like a chevron ripple afghan (whether knit or crocheted). I worked on it for almost 5 years but, of course, not every day - just per my usual procrastination.

Young children can do SW on Monk's cloth, so don't be intimidated to give it a try.

Or, instead of using worsted and Monk's cloth, get a piece of Aida or Huck fabric and use floss and/or perle with a not-pointy needle - and make a finger tip towel.

If you enjoy that technique then you can try Monk's cloth. But the preparation of Monk's cloth is VERY important before weaving.

Mc shrinks almost 20% and edges will fray LOTS so must be stitched with a machine zigzag or by hand in a technique that will stop the fabric from fraying during washing and drying.

Every technique has it's pros and cons and likes and dislikes. But worth a try!


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Marny CA said:


> You wrote that you knit this.
> 
> It looks like Monk's cloth on which you did Swedish Weaving.
> 
> ...


My error. I think what I had ment to say was that I had been busy knitting so it took my longer to get this swedish weaving blanket done.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

I recently learned of swedish weaving, beautiful job


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

WOW


----------



## colleen50 (Feb 22, 2016)

So Beautiful!!


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

Lots of patience to make this beautiful blanket!????????????


----------

